# More birds with a few rarer ones (Pic Heavy)



## John Starkey (8 May 2010)

(nuthatch)



 (male pheasant)



 (bull finch)



 (male chaffinch)



 (dunnock)



 (yellow hammer)



 (great tit)



 (female chaffinch)



 (female sparrow)



 (male sparrow)



 (great spotted woodpecker)



 (partridge)



 (mistle thrush)



 (and a greedy squirrel   )

sorry there was so many,hope you liked them,
regards,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 May 2010)

blimey mate. Theres some birds their, i haven't seen in years!.....  Bull finches! 

Absolute quality images John! god bless L series glass eh?


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2010)

Nice ones all, but especially love the pheasant shot mate!

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (8 May 2010)

Great photos indeed, congrats John, makes me want to get a new DSLR with some L glass


----------



## John Starkey (9 May 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> blimey mate. Theres some birds their, i haven't seen in years!.....  Bull finches!
> 
> Absolute quality images John! god bless L series glass eh?



Cheers Mark,the glass does make a difference,i took these with my 400 L with the 1x4 extender on giving me 560mm,
regards,
john.


----------



## John Starkey (9 May 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Nice ones all, but especially love the pheasant shot mate!
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks Clive.


----------



## John Starkey (9 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great photos indeed, congrats John, makes me want to get a new DSLR with some L glass



Thanks Paulo,do it mate you are only here once,
regards,
john.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 May 2010)

John

could you  pop off down the river seven and try to obtain a picture of a kingfisher - these a stunning and beautiful bird, 

Thx & Regards
paul.


----------



## rawr (10 May 2010)

Great photos  I love bird photography.


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> John
> 
> could you  pop off down the river seven and try to obtain a picture of a kingfisher - these a stunning and beautiful bird,
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,you must be a mind reader   ,this is my list for this summer,i managed to get the nuthatch at cannock chase,i am after a kingfisher, i know a place near my home i just need to put in some hours waiting,and the other bird i want is a dipper,the river dove in derbyshire is noted for them,
regards,john.


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2010)

rawr said:
			
		

> Great photos  I love bird photography.



Thanks Tom,bird photography is all about patience,and being ready for when they land because they are so quick,
regards,
john.


----------



## oldwhitewood (10 May 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow John that is some focal length! Great shots, I love your red kite shots as well


----------



## George Farmer (10 May 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> ...i took these with my 400 L with the 1x4 extender on giving me 560mm,


And you've a cropped sensor so you've an equivalent 560 x 1.6 = 896mm !!  God bless the APS-C sensor for wildlife shooting!! lol

Wonderful shots mate.  Really special.

Are these with tripod, John?

Does the teleconverter reduce the aperture?


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi George,thanks mate for the nice remarks,with the converter fitted the lowest f stop I can get is f/8,these were hand held and using a bean bag,
take care mate 
John


----------



## Themuleous (15 May 2010)

The chaffinch photos is lovely, the moss on the wood adds a really nice touch to the composition as well 

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (16 May 2010)

Wow amazing shots John


----------



## John Starkey (17 May 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> The chaffinch photos is lovely, the moss on the wood adds a really nice touch to the composition as well
> 
> Sam



Thanks sam.


----------



## John Starkey (17 May 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Wow amazing shots John




Thanks Lisa.


----------

